# DOCNA nationals



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

This past weekend we went to DOCNA nationals and Solstice had a great time! She won 1st place regional champion and 2nd place national champion in the North American Challenge (DOCNA's main event).

She loves playing agility outside, even if she thought I was more than a tad insane for running her during a downpour in Jumpers finals. We were the only dog in our height class at the west championships, so 1st and last place in everything by default.  Though you do have to qualify to earn placements even if you're the only dog, and we did run clean and pretty darn well on every single course, only a couple bobbles here and there, so I suppose we earned those 1st places anyway! There were some 24" dogs at the east championships, so we did have competition for NAC national placements. Only missed 1st place by 0.3 seconds (Solstice, quit stopping to look for daddy! Me, work on pulls to weird tunnel entrances!).









NAC and Finals ribbons. (that's her "bunny?" face because that's the only word I can say to get her to look at the camera!)









~ALL the ribbons~

And video of all our runs but Jumpers finals, it was pouring rain and husband didn't want to get the camera wet. My friend said she taped it but hasn't uploaded it yet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Cx8HLeMnQ

Overall I'm pleased with how well Solstice did and how confident and happy she was over the weekend. She did the teeter every time (we've been working through teeter fears for almost a year now), had nice distance when I needed, saved my butt a couple times, and her weaves are looking better. Still not as fast and clean with the footwork as at home, but definitely better. Can see some things we need to work on, like confidence with her running dogwalk and me not checking out just before the last jump. Doh! I'm usually a lot more careful about that.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's wonderful!!


----------

